# Philosophical Theology



## cih1355 (May 24, 2007)

What philosophical methods and techniques are used in the study of philosophical theology? The laws of logic? The square of opposition?

Is the purpose of philosophical theology to find truth about God that is not contained in Scripture?


----------



## Vytautas (May 25, 2007)

A good example of what you are looking for are the works of Anselm of Canterbury such as his Monologion and Why God Became Man. You can see his relance on "the constraints of reason" and "everyday arguments" in these works. He makes sure that "nothing whatsoever [is] to be argued on the basis of the authority of Scripture". Usually he starts with Platonic assumtions such as ideas are more real than sense objects. Then he reasons using logic and arguments to Christian conclusions.


----------



## cih1355 (May 28, 2007)

I just started to read, _Our Idea of God_, by Thomas Morris. He says that the task of philosophical theology is to use philosophical methods or techniques in order to elaborate upon or to build upon what is taught in the Bible. Doing philosophical theology is not simply seeing what the Bible says about God or deducing conclusions from the Bible. The ideas that come from philosophical theology should be consistent with the tenor of the Bible.


----------

